# FOOTIE CHALLENGE WEEK 2 : 21st/22nd August



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

A quick reminder of the current standings.

*

1. H 14
2. NickP 12
3. Nutts 10
4. Justman 9
= ColDiTT 9
6. Scott28tt 8
7. Granny 7
= Phil 7
= Moley 7
= Mercman 7
11. Kell 6
= bec21tt 6
13. Jonah 5
= L80RGY 5
15. vagman 4
16. Joe1978 3
17. XXMetal 2

*

This weekends matches are as follows :

*

Birmingham vs Chelsea

Charlton vs Portsmouth

Palace vs Everton

Fulham vs Bolton

Liverpool vs Man C

Man U vs Norwich

Newcastle vs Spurs

Soton vs Blackburn

Arsenal vs Boro

West Brom vs Villa

*

Good luck [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Birmingham 1 vs Chelsea 0

Charlton 0 vs Portsmouth 0

Palace 1 vs Everton 2

Fulham 3 vs Bolton 0

Liverpool 2 vs Man C 0

Man U 4 vs Norwich 0

Newcastle 2 vs Spurs 2

Soton 1 vs Blackburn 0

Arsenal 3 vs Boro 1

West Brom 1 vs Villa 1


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Birmingham 1 vs Chelsea 3

Charlton 1 vs Portsmouth 1

Palace 1 vs Everton 1

Fulham 2 vs Bolton 1

Liverpool 1 vs Man C 1

Man U 4 vs Norwich 1

Newcastle 1 vs Spurs 1

Soton 1 vs Blackburn 0

Arsenal 2 vs Boro 1

West Brom 1 vs Villa 3


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Birmingham 0 vs Chelsea 3

Charlton 2 vs Portsmouth 1

Palace 0 vs Everton 1

Fulham 1 vs Bolton 1

Liverpool 1 vs Man C 2

Man U 4 vs Norwich 0

Conjunctivitis Utd 1 vs Spurs 2

Soton 1 vs Blackburn 0

Arsenal 2 vs Boro 0

West Brom 1 vs Villa 3


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Birmingham 1 Chelsea 3

Charlton 2 Portsmouth 2

Palace 2 Everton 0

Fulham 0 Bolton 2

Liverpool 4 Man C 1

Man U 3 Norwich 0

Newcastle 3 Spurs 1

Soton 1 Blackburn 1

Arsenal 2 Boro 0

West Brom 1 Villa 1


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Birmingham 1 Chelsea 2
Charlton 0 Portsmouth 0
Palace 1 Everton 1
Fulham 2 Bolton 1
L/pool 2 Man/c 1
Man/u 5 Norwich 0
Newcastle 1 Spurs 0
Soton 1 B/Burn 1
Arsenal 3 Boro 1
West brom 0 villa 0


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Birmingham vs Chelsea 
1-2

Charlton vs Portsmouth 
1-1

Palace vs Everton 
1-2

Fulham vs Bolton 
2-2

Liverpool vs Man C 
0-1

Man U vs Norwich 
3-0

Newcastle vs Spurs 
2-0

Soton vs Blackburn 
1-0

Arsenal vs Boro 
2-1

West Brom vs Villa 
2-2


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Birmingham 1 - Chelsea 2

Charlton 3 - Portsmouth 1

Palace 2 - Everton 1

Fulham 2 - Bolton 0

Liverpool 3 - Man C 1

Man U 3 - Norwich 0

Newcastle 3 - Spurs 1

Soton 1 - Blackburn 1

Arsenal 3 - Boro 0

West Brom 1 - Villa 2


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks vagman 

Birmingham 2 Chelsea 3

Charlton 2 Portsmouth 1

Palace 0 Everton 0

Fulham 1 Bolton 1

Liverpool 2 Man C 0

Man U 3 Norwich 1

Newcastle 2 Spurs 1

Soton 1 Blackburn 0

Arsenal 4 Boro 1

West Brom 0 Villa 2

Have I missed any 

(Leicester City 2 Watford 1)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Birmingham 1 vs 3 Chelsea

Charlton 1 vs 1 Portsmouth

Palace 1 vs 2 Everton

Fulham 1 vs 1 Bolton

Liverpool 2 vs 0 Man C

Man U 2 vs 1 Norwich

Newcastle 1 vs 1 Spurs

Soton 0 vs 1 Blackburn

Arsenal 3 vs 0 Boro

West Brom 0 vs 1 Villa


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Here goes ...

Birmingham 1 Chelsea 2
Charlton 1 Portsmouth 1
Palace 0 Everton 1
Fulham 2 Bolton 1
Liverpool 3 Man C 0
Man U 3 Norwich 1
Newcastle 2 Spurs 2
Soton 1 Blackburn 0
Arsenal 3 Boro 0
West Brom 2 Villa 2

Moley


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Birmingham 1vs2 Chelsea

Charlton 2vs2 Portsmouth

Palace 2vs1 Everton

Fulham 1vs1 Bolton

Liverpool 2vs1 Man C

Man U 3vs1 Norwich

Newcastle 2vs1 Spurs

Soton 0vs1 Blackburn

Arsenal 2vs1 Boro

West Brom 1vs2 Villa

:roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Birmingham 1 Chelsea 1
Charlton 1 Portsmouth 0 
Palace 1 Everton 1 
Fulham 2 Bolton 1 
Liverpool 1 Man C 2 
Man U 3 Norwich 1 
Newcastle 2 Spurs 0
Soton 1 Blackburn 0 
Arsenal 3 Boro 1
West Brom 0 Villa 2


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Birmingham 0 Chelsea 2

Charlton 1 Portsmouth 0

Palace 1 Everton 2

Fulham 2 Bolton 1

Liverpool 1 Man C 0

Man U 2 Norwich 0

Newcastle 2 Spurs 2

Soton 1 Blackburn 2

Arsenal 3 Boro 1

West Brom 1 Villa 2


----------



## mercman (Nov 7, 2003)

Predictions from the Mercman are as follows:-

Birmingham City 1 Chelsea 3
Charton Athletic 1 Portsmouth 1
Crystal Palace 2 Everton 1
Fulham 2 Bolton Wanderers 2
Liverpool 3 Manchester City 1
Manchester United 3 Norwich City 0
Newcastle United 2 Tottenham Hotspur 1
Southampton 1 Blackburn Rovers 1
Arsenal 3 Middlesborough 1
West Bromwich Albion 1 Aston Villa 3


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

*

Birmingham 0 vs 2 Chelsea

Charlton 1 vs 1 Portsmouth

Palace 1 vs 1 Everton

Fulham 1 vs 2 Bolton

Liverpool 1 vs 0 Man C

Man U 2 vs 0 Norwich

Newcastle 2 vs 1 Spurs

Soton 0 vs 0 Blackburn

Arsenal 2 vs 0 Boro

West Brom 1 vs 1 Villa

*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

So no one picked Spurs to win against Newcastle, and what did they do???

Ha Ha, 1 point at least lost to ALL of you, and one gained for me.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Any chance of having the results for this PLEASE???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Damn! Had no 'net access :x


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Any chance of having the results for this PLEASE???


I think vagman may now be on his hols, so I seemed to have volunteered to do the stats and games while he's away. So I'll start a new thread with the results.

Moley


----------

